# Cave? O_O



## Elisha (Aug 30, 2012)

*First off, I would like to apologise if this has already been discussed, I just couldn't find much about it! Edit: I searched some up about the cave, theres not much discussion so I hope this brings more theories/ideas if the cave is implemented!*

 I was looking at the town map's concept art, and couldn't help but notice it reminds me alot of Animal Town, from the Animal Crossing movie. To those that haven't seen it, during the story the protagonists set off in search for fossils and go through a cave on a boat just like Kap'ns. And due to this, I even spotted a Cave in the side of a cliff! 








Lemme know what you think!


----------



## Juicebox (Aug 30, 2012)

I can see the movie causing some of the inspiration. I hope the cave is real because it opens up a bunch of possibilities. I could see treasure hunts, and maybe even a hermit villager!


----------



## SockHead (Aug 30, 2012)

You're gonna freak when you see da box art


----------



## Elisha (Aug 30, 2012)

Exactly! Pascal could appear in here from time to time, and they can add new types of bugs, fishes and fossils! Collecting water dinosaurs bones, finding a Lantern Fish, or even new bugs.. Sorry don't know any names, not a bug person XD

Edit: Actually i've already seen the box art, convinced myself thats the island with a hut on it, it's a orange cave, with straw on the top....?


----------



## Juicebox (Aug 30, 2012)

Elisha said:


> Exactly! Pascal could appear in here from time to time, and they can add new types of bugs, fishes and fossils! Collecting water dinosaurs bones, finding a Lantern Fish, or even new bugs.. Sorry don't know any names, not a bug person XD
> 
> Edit: Actually i've already seen the box art, convinced myself thats the island with a hut on it, it's a orange cave, with straw on the top....?



Either way, I love how they're branching out exploration in this game! With all its caves and islands, I'm going to be exploring my village for hours.
Possible fish could be nautilus, or amonites. I could even see us finding a real life dinosaur. (my imagination is going a bit wild, but I like the idea of so many possibilities.)


----------



## Elisha (Aug 30, 2012)

Juicebox said:


> Either way, I love how they're branching out exploration in this game! With all its caves and islands, I'm going to be exploring my village for hours.
> Possible fish could be nautilus, or amonites. I could even see us finding a real life dinosaur. (my imagination is going a bit wild, but I like the idea of so many possibilities.)




Yess, completley agree! Glad they're going full out on this game, won't stop playing it! A real dinosaur is a bit strange, although there could be a lizard referenced too one like previous games references XD


----------



## Juicebox (Aug 30, 2012)

I guess dinosaur isn't the right word, I guess I was thinking of a Loch Ness monster type of thing. Maybe he only shows up sometimes and if you can find him, he could give you a silver fishing rod or something.


----------



## Elisha (Aug 30, 2012)

Juicebox said:


> I guess dinosaur isn't the right word, I guess I was thinking of a Loch Ness monster type of thing. Maybe he only shows up sometimes and if you can find him, he could give you a silver fishing rod or something.



LOL! That would be too funny, couldn't really see it in AC though ;o I'd love to see more from UFO's too


----------



## Juicebox (Aug 30, 2012)

I would like more UFO's as well. (even though I can never hit the dang thing). But yeah, the cave itself and what's in it is one of the biggest curiosities I have about the game.


----------



## Elisha (Aug 30, 2012)

Juicebox said:


> I would like more UFO's as well. (even though I can never hit the dang thing). But yeah, the cave itself and what's in it is one of the biggest curiosities I have about the game.



Same, it's why I made this thread! Looking forward to many adventures!


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 30, 2012)

I wouldn't refer to the concept map for very much so I don't believe it.
May I point out there is a steam engine train on the tracks when in the video it was a tram.


----------



## Juicebox (Aug 30, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> I wouldn't refer to the concept map for very much so I don't believe it.
> May I point out there is a steam engine train on the tracks when in the video it was a tram.



Yeah, I suppose so. But even if it isn't exactly a cave, I think the concept art can still be very telling.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 30, 2012)

Juicebox said:


> Yeah, I suppose so. But even if it isn't exactly a cave, I think the concept art can still be very telling.



It is a cave in the map, but I wouldn't believe it actually makes it into the game, the map is just a drawing for ideas.


----------



## Juicebox (Aug 30, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> It is a cave in the map, but I wouldn't believe it actually makes it into the game, the map is just a drawing for ideas.



I don't think I phrased my statement correctly. I guess I should have said, even if a tangible cave isn't in the game, I think it could reflect certain concepts. The cave could have easily been scrapped, but I could see some of the concepts from the cave being carried over into the gameplay.


----------



## Elisha (Aug 30, 2012)

Juicebox said:


> I don't think I phrased my statement correctly. I guess I should have said, even if a tangible cave isn't in the game, I think it could reflect certain concepts. The cave could have easily been scrapped, but I could see some of the concepts from the cave being carried over into the gameplay.



^^....


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 30, 2012)

Juicebox said:


> I don't think I phrased my statement correctly. I guess I should have said, even if a tangible cave isn't in the game, I think it could reflect certain concepts. The cave could have easily been scrapped, but I could see some of the concepts from the cave being carried over into the gameplay.



I agree.


----------



## JabuJabule (Aug 30, 2012)

Sockhead, on the boxart, it looks like that's an island house. I could be wrong though!


----------



## cutepixie88 (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm really curious about how the town map is going to look like. I would really love it if they make it just like the drawing, especially with the cave! And I agree, I hope they really branch out with the exploration of the game! New fossils, fish, and all that stuff that you can find only in certain areas would be nice!


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 30, 2012)

cutepixie88 said:


> I'm really curious about how the town map is going to look like. I would really love it if they make it just like the drawing, especially with the cave! And I agree, I hope they really branch out with the exploration of the game! New fossils, fish, and all that stuff that you can find only in certain areas would be nice!



The town map looking like the concept map? no, just no.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 30, 2012)

JabuJabule said:


> Sockhead, on the boxart, it looks like that's an island house. I could be wrong though!



Yeah.

That's the island from GC (most likely)


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 30, 2012)

cutepixie88 said:


> I'm really curious about how the town map is going to look like. I would really love it if they make it just like the drawing, especially with the cave! And I agree, I hope they really branch out with the exploration of the game! New fossils, fish, and all that stuff that you can find only in certain areas would be nice!



I don't want it like the drawing. They will probably make it look like the box art with the mall and such.

The map is only the concept drawing, as in "idea scrap."


----------



## SockHead (Aug 30, 2012)

JabuJabule said:


> Sockhead, on the boxart, it looks like that's an island house. I could be wrong though!



Oh dude maybe you're right.. It's hard to tell. The image isn't very sharp is it? :/


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 30, 2012)

SockHead said:


> Oh dude maybe you're right.. It's hard to tell. The image isn't very sharp is it? :/



Can you  upload with better quality?

Maybe try uploading it exact size as an actual game case? LOL

It looks like the island, and I see a tower that looks like Eiffel (SP? I'm not French at all LOL) Tower xD


----------



## AnimalCrossingStyles (Aug 30, 2012)

OMG. This alone made me want the 3DS! I'm still stuck with a DS Lite and AC:WW. Dang.


----------



## Elisha (Aug 30, 2012)

AnimalCrossingStyles said:


> OMG. This alone made me want the 3DS! I'm still stuck with a DS Lite and AC:WW. Dang.



Heh Heh, WW isn't all that bad, I perfer it to CF and I play it everyday still. And theres plenty of time for the 3DS, I expect AC to come out from March - May


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 30, 2012)

Elisha said:


> Heh Heh, WW isn't all that bad, I perfer it to CF and I play it everyday still. And theres plenty of time for the 3DS, I expect AC to come out from March - May



Nah, not May. NOA confirmed first half of 2013 already.


----------



## Elisha (Aug 30, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Nah, not May. NOA confirmed first half of 2013 already.



There are twelve months in a year.
Half that. There are 6.
May is the 5th Month
Therefore, it's in the first half.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 30, 2012)

Elisha said:


> There are twelve months in a year.
> Half that. There are 6.
> May is the 5th Month
> Therefore, it's in the first half.



But it's still late for AC, I don't imagine it taking 6 months after Japanese release. Do you?


----------



## Elisha (Aug 30, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> But it's still late for AC, I don't imagine it taking 6 months after Japanese release. Do you?



I can, if this game is as big as it seems, the translation will take forever. The coding too.. Then theres the release and such, but I didn't say definetley May, but thats the LATEST I would assume


----------



## RisingSun (Aug 30, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> But it's still late for AC, I don't imagine it taking 6 months after Japanese release. Do you?



I suppose it is going to depend on how well WiiU sells and for how long those sales are up.  They are not going to release the game until they are sure that the WiiU sales do not interfere with AC's sales.  As a marketing student, I understand the reasoning behind it, but as a consumer, it really stinks because I am not purchasing the WiiU until it is well past that selling slow down time, so really wish they would release it before the WiiU is released so I can play it while all the WiiU consumers chase the UPS truck around trying to get their console.


----------



## Elisha (Aug 30, 2012)

RisingSun said:


> I suppose it is going to depend on how well WiiU sells and for how long those sales are up.  They are not going to release the game until they are sure that the WiiU sales do not interfere with AC's sales.  As a marketing student, I understand the reasoning behind it, but as a consumer, it really stinks because I am not purchasing the WiiU until it is well past that selling slow down time, so really wish they would release it before the WiiU is released so I can play it while all the WiiU consumers chase the UPS truck around trying to get their console.



Agree! <3


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 30, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Can you  upload with better quality?
> 
> Maybe try uploading it exact size as an actual game case? LOL
> 
> It looks like the island, and I see a tower that looks like Eiffel (SP? I'm not French at all LOL) Tower xD



The tower on the cover is the Tokyo Tower which is almost exactly like the Eiffel tower but red, and looks like what is on the box. I can try to find a real life picture of the Tokyo Tower.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 30, 2012)

Elisha said:


> I can, if this game is as big as it seems, the translation will take forever. The coding too.. Then theres the release and such, but I didn't say definetley May, but thats the LATEST I would assume



For the coding, it takes forever only for PAL regions. Americans just have to translate because of NTSC.

And I heard they are currently only squashing bugs


----------



## Elisha (Aug 30, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> For the coding, it takes forever only for PAL regions. Americans just have to translate because of NTSC.
> 
> And I heard they are currently only squashing bugs




Well consider yourself lucky, cause UK are not gonna get it for awhile yet ;o;


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 30, 2012)

Elisha said:


> Well consider yourself lucky, cause UK are not gonna get it for awhile yet ;o;



Yeah, I kinda feel bad though. 

But PAL got ACCF a day after us (or two) so you shouldn't worry :3


----------



## Elisha (Aug 30, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Yeah, I kinda feel bad though.
> 
> But PAL got ACCF a day after us (or two) so you shouldn't worry :3



I WILL WORRY... AC:3D forever in my dreams... *foreveralone*


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 30, 2012)

Elisha said:


> I WILL WORRY... AC:3D forever in my dreams... *foreveralone*



xD

Anyway, I hope the island returns with Kapp'n and his song


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 30, 2012)

Kapp'n fits on a boat. Not a taxi. Not a schoolbus. Not a train.

*BOAT.*

Any ideas on what exactly this cave is supposed to be?


----------



## JabuJabule (Aug 30, 2012)

Look left of the little circled hut. Who do you see?


----------



## Elisha (Aug 30, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Kapp'n fits on a boat. Not a taxi. Not a schoolbus. Not a train.
> 
> *BOAT.*
> 
> Any ideas on what exactly this cave is supposed to be?



Afraid not  It's why I made this thread, but I seriously can see them containing it. It's been on high demand since the AC Movie, so I don't see why they shouldn't?


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 30, 2012)

JabuJabule said:


> Look left of the little circled hut. Who do you see?




OMG OMG OMG OMG

*hums Kapp'ns song*


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 30, 2012)

JabuJabule said:


> Look left of the little circled hut. Who do you see?



It's Kapp'n on a jet Ski, but everyone else says it's a plain ol' boat.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 30, 2012)

JabuJabule said:


> Look left of the little circled hut. Who do you see?








Yay!


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 30, 2012)

OMG, I see pyramids and the Sphinx to the left of the strip mall!


----------



## BlazeTK (Aug 30, 2012)

Dude, what if the cave was some weird, new, dungeon crawling aspect. Not that Nintendo would ever do anything like that to an AC game... but wouldn't that be something... new/different?


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 30, 2012)

BlazeTK said:


> Dude, what if the cave was some weird, new, dungeon crawling aspect. Not that Nintendo would ever do anything like that to an AC game... but wouldn't that be something... new/different?



WAY too different. AC isn't an RPG.

And to SP, PYRAMIDS?! JK 
So what would they be used for?


----------



## BlazeTK (Aug 30, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> WAY too different. AC isn't an RPG.



As to why I said, "Not that Nintendo would ever do anything like that to an AC game." I was more stating, wouldn't it be weird if Nintendo decided that was the direction to take the came.

EDIT: And AC is a RPG. It's not an action/adventure game.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 30, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> And to SP, PYRAMIDS?! JK
> So what would they be used for?



I think they are adding in special monuments, personally I don't think I would want them in my town, but so far:

Tokyo Tower(some say Eiffel Tower)
Moai Statue(in Shizu's Book)
Pyramids/Sphinx


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 30, 2012)

BlazeTK said:


> As to why I said, "Not that Nintendo would ever do anything like that to an AC game." I was more stating, wouldn't it be weird if Nintendo decided that was the direction to take the came.


Were' not even talking about what would be weird to include, that's just stupid.


----------



## JabuJabule (Aug 30, 2012)

THIS GAME GONNA BE FREAKING AWESOME


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 30, 2012)

BlazeTK said:


> As to why I said, "Not that Nintendo would ever do anything like that to an AC game." I was more stating, wouldn't it be weird if Nintendo decided that was the direction to take the came.
> 
> EDIT: And AC is a RPG. It's not an action/adventure game.



I thought RPG can be EXACTLY the same as an action game. I don't think AC is an RPG. It is, but it's more of a simulator.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 30, 2012)

JabuJabule said:


> THIS GAME GONNA BE FREAKING AWESOME


I KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 30, 2012)

Should be a bit more clearer for you guys.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 30, 2012)

I can get my phone to show it clear and close up, but I can't take screenshots with it, sooooo....yeah.


----------



## BlazeTK (Aug 30, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> Were' not even talking about what would be weird to include, that's just stupid.



That was the joke.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 30, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Should be a bit more clearer for you guys.



Thanks, its not clear but its clearER.
I agree with the monument, about the pyramid and Tokyo Tower (I hope localizing won't affect a lot)

This game is NEEDED for me. No exceptions. If I don't get it at launch, I'll be so broken.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 30, 2012)

Oh anyone else see the deer holding an icecream cone?
At first i thought it was a dandelion, but when I zoomed in you could see a cone with scoops so icecream.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 30, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> Oh anyone else see the deer holding an icecream cone?
> At first i thought it was a dandelion, but when I zoomed in you could see a cone with scoops so icecream.



I seen it, LOL it reminded me of a dandelion but it was actually a cone

Does this mean the cafe will have ice cream and such?


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 30, 2012)

BlazeTK said:


> That was the joke.


I really see no point in joking in a AC topic


----------



## BlazeTK (Aug 30, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> Oh anyone else see the deer holding an icecream cone?
> At first i thought it was a dandelion, but when I zoomed in you could see a cone with scoops so icecream.



I would love for them to expand on food. Adding ice cream would be a great addition.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 30, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> Oh anyone else see the deer holding an icecream cone?
> At first i thought it was a dandelion, but when I zoomed in you could see a cone with scoops so icecream.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 30, 2012)

I don't see why that one deer is getting so much publicity, when there is an elephant with tusks, but whatever.
It might be an icecream shop, but that would be like too many food shops, maybe just an icecream cart or something, cause if a resident holds it, it can't be a special holiday food.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 30, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> I don't see why that one deer is getting so much publicity, when there is an elephant with tusks, but whatever.
> It might be an icecream shop, but that would be like too many food shops, maybe just an icecream cart or something, cause if a resident holds it, it can't be a special holiday food.



It's Japan.

Cute Deer>Cool Elephant.

SO KAWAII UUUUUU!

But yeah, I'd say icecream would be in the cafe or something at Brewsters, or available from some sort of special NPC like the balloon guy.


----------



## Juicebox (Aug 30, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


>



I hope they really can eat. It will add a lot of personality to see them out doing other things.


----------



## JabuJabule (Aug 30, 2012)

Speaking of holdable items, I wonder if the fans are back...


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 30, 2012)

I would love for them to eat it. Adding more personality is probably the number one thing I ***** about most on these forums.
But I'd be happy with them just carrying it around too, better than them lugging around tools.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 30, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> I would love for them to eat it. Adding more personality is probably the number one thing I ***** about most on these forums.
> But I'd be happy with them just carrying it around too, better than them lugging around tools.



Yeah, we should also be able to lick the cone and at about 20 licks its finished xD


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 30, 2012)

JabuJabule said:


> Speaking of holdable items, I wonder if the fans are back...



I really want the fans back!!!!!


----------



## SodaDog (Aug 31, 2012)

SockHead said:


> You're gonna freak when you see da box art



That looks more like a tiki hut...


----------



## Elisha (Aug 31, 2012)

SodaDog said:


> That looks more like a tiki hut...



Agree ^^ Looks like the hut from the first AC


----------



## Paint (Aug 31, 2012)

Wow, I really hope there is a cave! Perhaps we could do a bit of exploring and swim there, or even take a boat. 
I hope that there's some kind of pond or something with special fish you can only find there, or even some bugs that crawl on the rocks? Either way, I hope there's something cool


----------



## Juicebox (Aug 31, 2012)

The cave could be a lead in to Resetti's surveillance center. Seems like kind of a waste of feature though...


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 31, 2012)

So the cave will have tunnels connecting to every house?


----------



## Elisha (Aug 31, 2012)

Or you take Kap'ns boat through the cave, and on a rare occasion, there could be strong currents and you go further within the cave and find a new area! ;o


----------



## Paint (Aug 31, 2012)

Wow, that could work, maybe if it's raining or something?
Maybe the new area could have tons of crystals and gems and you get to pick some up and sell them or put them in your house?


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 31, 2012)

That's NOT AC.


----------



## Paint (Aug 31, 2012)

How? Think of it a secret area, there are tons of them.
Anyways I doubt that this'll be actually in the game, I just thought of it as some sort of fun hidden secret that you can find.


----------



## amped4jr88 (Aug 31, 2012)

About someone who mentioned them bringing things like fand back
I would love that...and they should bring back the soccer balls so we can use them online! Sorry I didn't quote it on accident nd I cant figure out how to do it in the edit.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 31, 2012)

Paint said:


> How? Think of it a secret area, there are tons of them.
> Anyways I doubt that this'll be actually in the game, I just thought of it as some sort of fun hidden secret that you can find.



AC doesn't have "secret areas". if you want an adventure game with crystal caves, AC isn't the game for you.


----------



## Paint (Aug 31, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> AC doesn't have "secret areas". if you want an adventure game with crystal caves, AC isn't the game for you.



What about resetti's house? Isn't that secret?
What I was talking about wasn't this gigantic maze of cystals with evil bats chasing you, I was talking about a small cave with a few gems that you could use to decorate your house with. Just like how when you visit resetti you get given a silver shovel.


----------



## Elisha (Aug 31, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> AC doesn't have "secret areas". if you want an adventure game with crystal caves, AC isn't the game for you.



Your compeltley not understanding us, were not on about some huge exploration, just a small little area that you can access by a certain way, I can totally see that in an AC Game, and in this area there could be a small pond or somthing too fish there, nothing like some huge cavern, with monsters and an aventure. Just one tiny, area.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 31, 2012)

Elisha said:


> Your compeltley not understanding us, were not on about some huge exploration, just a small little area that you can access by a certain way, I can totally see that in an AC Game, and in this area there could be a small pond or somthing too fish there, nothing like some huge cavern, with monsters and an aventure. Just one tiny, area.



Yay we can have a a small pond where we just walk in. The total SAME as like, I dont know, 16 acres of a village? -_-


----------



## Paint (Aug 31, 2012)

Yeah, this! It doesn't need to be anything massive.
It was just a suggestion too, lol. I bet nintendo has something else up their sleeve that'll shock us 

Anyways, does anyone know if there are more deer characters, or is there just that girl one shown so far? I think they're really cool, I hope I get one in my town


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 31, 2012)

Paint said:


> Yeah, this! It doesn't need to be anything massive



But dont you kinda think a small area to walk in is kinda weird? Its just a place to walk around in? Seems kinda boring. At least add SOMETHING that isnt from the village, and it will be fun.


----------



## Paint (Aug 31, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> But dont you kinda think a small area to walk in is kinda weird? Its just a place to walk around in? Seems kinda boring. At least add SOMETHING that isnt from the village, and it will be fun.



Well what would you have in mind? I was also thinking that maybe the ghost (Forgot his name) could appear here if you found a lamp.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 31, 2012)

Paint said:


> Well what would you have in mind? I was also thinking that maybe the ghost (Forgot his name) could appear here if you found a lamp.



That seems good, it feels kinda weird because you are the mayor, but Wisp is helpful.

Theres a lot of stuff in the game, so I really dont plan on thinking of stuff; landmarks, maybe ice cream cones, strip mall..... A ton is already in the game.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 31, 2012)

Elisha said:


> Your compeltley not understanding us, were not on about some huge exploration, just a small little area that you can access by a certain way, I can totally see that in an AC Game, and in this area there could be a small pond or somthing too fish there, nothing like some huge cavern, with monsters and an aventure. Just one tiny, area.



if it's accessable all the time than fine, but you're saying it's not so no that's not AC.


----------



## RisingSun (Aug 31, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> if it's accessable all the time than fine, but you're saying it's not so no that's not AC.



IDK...Resetti's Surveillance Area isn't accessible all the time, yet it is still part of City Folk.  I think it is a good idea if done something like that...say, it may be accessible only after a certain time at night and/or if you find a certain item in your town.


----------



## unique (Aug 31, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> if it's accessable all the time than fine, but you're saying it's not so no that's not AC.



what do you know about what is or what is not ac? Are you the creator? Stop complaining and thinking you know everything. What happens in the end if this is actually incorporated into the game? Are you not going to buy it because you think it's not ac? No, so shut up. 



RisingSun said:


> IDK...Resetti's Surveillance Area isn't accessible all the time, yet it is still part of City Folk.  I think it is a good idea if done something like that...say, it may be accessible only after a certain time at night and/or if you find a certain item in your town.



I would rather the cave be accessible at different times due to tide level changes in the day (like the cave in pokemon). Not that it's fully inaccessible but during different times in the day when the tide gets higher you can access higher parts of the cave or something like that. It gives a more realistic feel imo and makes the cave more fun to explore.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 31, 2012)

unique said:


> what do you know about what is or what is not ac? Are you the creator? Stop complaining and thinking you know everything. What happens in the end if this is actually incorporated into the game? Are you not going to buy it because you think it's not ac? No, so shut up.



Looks like our discussion struck a nerve of yours. 
Seriously, don't get all mad. I am just saying if you played the AC games, a small cave like area is just not something it would have Nintendo could make it work, but I don't think these ideas will really make it, and I am only annoyed with it, cause it's been in disucssion for so long, if it was just a 2 or 5 post thing, than fine whatever, that's your opinion, but now it's turned into a 9 page thread.


----------



## Paint (Aug 31, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> Looks like our discussion struck a nerve of yours.
> Seriously, don't get all mad. I am just saying if you played the AC games, a small cave like area is just not something it would have Nintendo could make it work, but I don't think these ideas will really make it, and I am only annoyed with it, cause it's been in disucssion for so long, if it was just a 2 or 5 post thing, than fine whatever, that's your opinion, but now it's turned into a 9 page thread.



Honestly, most of your posts were arrogant and rude. Just simply saying stuff like 'No, that isn't AC.'. I think that struck a nerve on more than Unique. 

Anyways, we all know that are ideas are basically never going to make it into the game, because the game is pretty much done, and I doubt that anyone that has anying to do with making it is reading this very thread. We were just simply discussing ideas that could be fun. So what if it's a 9 page thread? This 'cave' is quite interesting as to what might be inside it, or if it even exists.

Personally, yes, I do see a cave being in the game. It would make quite the addition and I don't see how not. It might not even be an area, it might just be this little thing you can swim up to and sit down whilst enjoying the view of the sea.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 31, 2012)

Paint said:


> Honestly, most of your posts were arrogant and rude. Just simply saying stuff like 'No, that isn't AC.'. I think that struck a nerve on more than Unique.
> 
> Anyways, we all know that are ideas are basically never going to make it into the game, because the game is pretty much done, and I doubt that anyone that has anying to do with making it is reading this very thread. We were just simply discussing ideas that could be fun. So what if it's a 9 page thread? This 'cave' is quite interesting as to what might be inside it, or if it even exists.
> 
> Personally, yes, I do see a cave being in the game. It would make quite the addition and I don't see how not. It might not even be an area, it might just be this little thing you can swim up to and sit down whilst enjoying the view of the sea.



I didn't mean "No, this isn't AC" to be rude, except just to be short and sweet about it. Just getting straight to the point.


----------



## unique (Aug 31, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> Looks like our discussion struck a nerve of yours.
> Seriously, don't get all mad. I am just saying if you played the AC games, a small cave like area is just not something it would have Nintendo could make it work, but I don't think these ideas will really make it, and I am only annoyed with it, cause it's been in disucssion for so long, if it was just a 2 or 5 post thing, than fine whatever, that's your opinion, but now it's turned into a 9 page thread.



w/evs that isn't even an excuse. This was a thread that was dedicated to the cave, if you didn't like the idea then leave. No need to crash the party.


----------



## Elisha (Sep 1, 2012)

unique said:


> w/evs that isn't even an excuse. This was a thread that was dedicated to the cave, if you didn't like the idea then leave. No need to crash the party.



Thanks, stopped me from saying stuff like that, ahaa!


----------



## RisingSun (Sep 1, 2012)

unique said:


> I would rather the cave be accessible at different times due to tide level changes in the day (like the cave in pokemon). Not that it's fully inaccessible but during different times in the day when the tide gets higher you can access higher parts of the cave or something like that. It gives a more realistic feel imo and makes the cave more fun to explore.



That's a good idea too.  I was going on what I knew of the Resetti Surveillance Center, but tides work too.  I wonder if it could have extra debris in it so that it isn't always open.  That way it would still be a special treat when it does come open.


----------



## unique (Sep 1, 2012)

RisingSun said:


> That's a good idea too.  I was going on what I knew of the Resetti Surveillance Center, but tides work too.  I wonder if it could have extra debris in it so that it isn't always open.  That way it would still be a special treat when it does come open.



I hope the cave isn't the one that everybody says it is on the cover art (to me it looks more like a hut). I would much like the cave from the original concept art because that would complement well with the whole tide idea. Wait, what do you mean by extra debris? oO


----------



## VillageDweller (Sep 1, 2012)

Personally, that small cave idea seemed fine to me. It would be nice to be able to (somehow) take a big gem, like a big amethyst and put it in your house as a decoration or something.

And Unique, I think by extra debris she meant like some rocks or some, I dunno, tumbleweeds or something to block the entrance, which would disappear and reappear to open/close the entrance?


----------



## Superpenguin (Sep 1, 2012)

I just don't like the idea of the cave only being accessable at some times if it holds bugs and fish. If it gives you the silver shovel like the RSC then fine, but if it holds bugs,fish,fossils that you can only get there, then no.


----------



## VillageDweller (Sep 1, 2012)

Why not have the cave opened at different times each day, or at the weekend it's open all day?
That would sort the timing issues out.

I just want more tropical or water based furniture..


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 1, 2012)

Paint said:


> Honestly, most of your posts were arrogant and rude. Just simply saying stuff like 'No, that isn't AC.'. I think that struck a nerve on more than Unique.
> 
> Anyways, we all know that are ideas are basically never going to make it into the game, because the game is pretty much done, and I doubt that anyone that has anying to do with making it is reading this very thread. We were just simply discussing ideas that could be fun. So what if it's a 9 page thread? This 'cave' is quite interesting as to what might be inside it, or if it even exists.
> 
> Personally, yes, I do see a cave being in the game. It would make quite the addition and I don't see how not. It might not even be an area, it might just be this little thing you can swim up to and sit down whilst enjoying the view of the sea.



Dude, dont you think your the one seriously overreacting? He never said anything arrogant, he just said his opinion. We arent being *MEAN* and ganging up on your opinion, right?


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 1, 2012)

unique said:


> I hope the cave isn't the one that everybody says it is on the cover art (to me it looks more like a hut). I would much like the cave from the original concept art because that would complement well with the whole tide idea. Wait, what do you mean by extra debris? oO



That hut was the island. If you looked at rhe box art, you would've seen a little Kappn and his jet boat.


----------



## VillageDweller (Sep 1, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Dude, dont you think your the one seriously overreacting? He never said anything arrogant, he just said his opinion. We arent being *MEAN* and ganging up on your opinion, right?



Stop fighting, seriously..
The fight was over and you just keep fuelling the fire.
Let's all stop the fighting and get back to our ideas.

If the cave opened at different times, but stayed open on the weekends it'd be good.
I think it'd be lovely to get little gems or something from it, use them as decorations. ^-^


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 1, 2012)

VillageDweller said:


> Stop fighting, seriously..
> The fight was over and you just keep fuelling the fire.
> Let's all stop the fighting and get back to our ideas.
> 
> ...



Yeah, the cave was be really pointless if it was just a lousy place to walk around in. Maybe have rare fish? A rare bug?


----------



## Superpenguin (Sep 1, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Yeah, the cave was be really pointless if it was just a lousy place to walk around in. Maybe have rare fish? A rare bug?


I don't think they should be rare, just normal bugs and fish that can only be found in the cave(but that should be ONLY if the cve is accessible all the time)


----------



## VillageDweller (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm still wondering if the cave should be only accessible by Kapp'n's boat/jet ski/whatever.
I think it'd be nice if Kapp'n had a little boat hut or something where he lived, which he would offer to bring you to on a certain day between x hours, something like every Tuesday from 3pm - 9pm or something. (those are rubbish hours, but just an example of what I mean)


----------



## Juicebox (Sep 1, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> I don't think they should be rare, just normal bugs and fish that can only be found in the cave(but that should be ONLY if the cve is accessible all the time)


I think a good fish for the cave would be the nautilus. It's sort of creepy and prehistoric looking, which would compliment the cave well!
As for bugs, IDK. Maybe some sea slugs?


----------



## Superpenguin (Sep 1, 2012)

Juicebox said:


> I think a good fish for the cave would be the nautilus. It's sort of creepy and prehistoric looking, which would compliment the cave well!
> As for bugs, IDK. Maybe some sea slugs?



glow worms, silk worms. something like that.


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 1, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> glow worms, silk worms. something like that.



Maybe instead of opening and closing stuff, maybe we can have glow worms. So instead of remembering times, we can see if a glow worm is going to help us go through a cave thats pitch black.


----------



## Superpenguin (Sep 1, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Maybe instead of opening and closing stuff, maybe we can have glow worms. So instead of remembering times, we can see if a glow worm is going to help us go through a cave thats pitch black.



no it should just always be available if there are bugs and fish inside.


----------



## AnimalCrossingStyles (Sep 1, 2012)

I think ti would be cool if you could swim over to it, then have to dive down in a certain place to enter! 
Like go down, then come up inside the cave and have like laterns or s/t to light it up.

Also within the cave if there was a big glowing pool.....and also other cave branching off and maybe one that took you back to town but was only a one way thing, so you like come out in a opening hole in the cliff and jump down, so no entry that way only coming out!


----------



## Elisha (Sep 1, 2012)

The idea of the cave opening at certain time, wouldn't be for the sake of it. It would be on conditions such as it snowing or it rains too boost the water level, therefore being fast rappids, and I think it would be nice to have certain bugs/fish there, that way to get the Golden tool/s you'd HAVE to go there, just like you go everywhere else. But yes, everyone needs to stop overreacting, this is just a discussion on ideas, and such. Not somthing to argue over, one may have an opinion. But don't be rude about it and respect others..
Thanks.


----------



## Paint (Sep 1, 2012)

Elisha said:


> The idea of the cave opening at certain time, wouldn't be for the sake of it. It would be on conditions such as it snowing or it rains too boost the water level, therefore being fast rappids, and I think it would be nice to have certain bugs/fish there, that way to get the Golden tool/s you'd HAVE to go there, just like you go everywhere else. But yes, everyone needs to stop overreacting, this is just a discussion on ideas, and such. Not somthing to argue over, one may have an opinion. But don't be rude about it and respect others..
> Thanks.



I was thinking that crabs could be there, or slugs.


----------



## Elisha (Sep 1, 2012)

Paint said:


> I was thinking that crabs could be there, or slugs.



Yes! It would be cute too see a crab scurrying about :')


----------



## VillageDweller (Sep 1, 2012)

CRABS
I agree with crabs~


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 1, 2012)

Elisha said:


> Yes! It would be cute too see a crab scurrying about :')



Like a little crab or fullout animal?


----------



## Kip (Sep 1, 2012)

I HAVE CRABS! i uh... i mean i like crabs! I'm really enjoying these discussions മڀമ


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 1, 2012)

Would love to have crabs back. They were in e+, and you could catch them with the net.


----------



## Kip (Sep 2, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Would love to have crabs back. They were in e+, and you could catch them with the net.



When i saw the crab on the beach my heart stopped beating.


----------



## Juicebox (Sep 2, 2012)

I just thought of something else to fish up or net: maybe mudskippers!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 2, 2012)

That's a pretty good idea too. Would you fish them up, catch them with a net?
They could act like the mole cricket in a way, and you would have to dig them up before you could catch them.


----------



## Flygon (Sep 2, 2012)

I think superpenguin is being perfectly polite with what they disagree with. They haven't called anyone names, or anything, just stated their opinion. I think it's perfectly reasonable to disagree with someone.

In any case, I could see the cave only being open during Fall or Spring (maybe a year-long tides idea, illogical but... well, the game has talking animals) and only have bugs you can get in there, the same as any other bug or fish you can only get at certain times. I wouldn't like it if it were only open at certain times of the day, but that would make more sense with how tides work in real life.


----------



## Flygon (Sep 2, 2012)

-snip- Whoops, double post.


----------



## unique (Sep 2, 2012)

Flygon said:


> I think superpenguin is being perfectly polite with what they disagree with. They haven't called anyone names, or anything, just stated their opinion. I think it's perfectly reasonable to disagree with someone.
> 
> In any case, I could see the cave only being open during Fall or Spring (maybe a year-long tides idea, illogical but... well, the game has talking animals) and only have bugs you can get in there, the same as any other bug or fish you can only get at certain times. I wouldn't like it if it were only open at certain times of the day, but that would make more sense with how tides work in real life.



if the cave was only open for fall and spring then that would be really stupid imo. What would make it not be open on summer and winter? Doesn't make sense to me. And nobody said it would be open and closed at certain times of the day, the cave will be accessible all day every day but during different times you can access different levels and locations in the cave due to the change in tides. As for bugs and fishes... I rather them be outside and in the ocean... I see the cave more for the purpose of treasures. Possibly there can be a weekly event or even a meet up with a few villagers (with a treasure map?) to go exploring in the cave and dig for treasure (such as furniture, fossils etc.) I don't know how that works though... but it sounds fun to me at least.


----------



## Jake (Sep 2, 2012)

unique said:


> if the cave was only open for fall and spring then that would be really stupid imo. What would make it not be open on summer and winter? Doesn't make sense to me. And nobody said it would be open and closed at certain times of the day, the cave will be accessible all day every day but during different times you can access different levels and locations in the cave due to the change in tides. As for bugs and fishes... I rather them be outside and in the ocean... I see the cave more for the purpose of treasures. Possibly there can be a weekly event or even a meet up with a few villagers (with a treasure map?) to go exploring in the cave and dig for treasure (such as furniture, fossils etc.) I don't know how that works though... but it sounds fun to me at least.



I can understand it being closed in winter /avalanche. But still, I don't want to cave to only be open at certain times of the year. I don't think tide should affect it either.


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 2, 2012)

Awesome. I've never heard of this 'cave' near the cliffs before, but whatever people believe about AC:3DS I'll believe. I guess there are more adventures in the new animal crossing which we might not know about. I think the purpose of this cave will advertise a new store or something that might keep people excited. Or a new character which we may of not heard of yet.


----------



## VillageDweller (Sep 2, 2012)

Although I highly doubt this would ever go into an AC game, I was just thinking the cave would have little to no floors, with the sea flowing through the centre like a river, where Kapp'n would paddle you through, and while he's paddling you would be able to fish while still moving. If there was a little place to stop, with a small floor there could be random gyroids or fossils there which you could dig up.


----------



## unique (Sep 2, 2012)

i hope every cave that is in each town has a different layout and appearance (much like the towns itself).


----------



## Paint (Sep 2, 2012)

Maybe it could be like the movie and there's tons of fossils


----------



## K.K. Guitar (Sep 2, 2012)

VillageDweller said:


> Although I highly doubt this would ever go into an AC game, I was just thinking the cave would have little to no floors, with the sea flowing through the centre like a river, where Kapp'n would paddle you through, and while he's paddling you would be able to fish while still moving. If there was a little place to stop, with a small floor there could be random gyroids or fossils there which you could dig up.


I declare you, VillageDweller , The god of Great ideas!


----------



## VillageDweller (Sep 2, 2012)

K.K. Guitar said:


> I declare you, VillageDweller , The god of Great ideas!



Oh why thank you. :3
My first order of business is to ban every idea except mine. HAHAHAHAH
jk~

But really, thank you. I've been told my ideas are original and good, and I'm glad they are.  Not that I'm bragging. lol

I dunno what else the cave would have. I suppose it'd be interesting if the walls had gemstones in them and if you hit the wall a few times with your.. shovel, I guess, the gem would pop out and it could be a little furniture decoration.


----------



## Superpenguin (Sep 2, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> I can understand it being closed in winter /avalanche. But still, I don't want to cave to only be open at certain times of the year. I don't think tide should affect it either.


This is exactly what I've been saying, you can't just close an area off if it's a place for bug and fish catching.


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 2, 2012)

VillageDweller said:


> Oh why thank you. :3
> My first order of business is to ban every idea except mine. HAHAHAHAH
> jk~
> 
> ...



Why are ur ideas so AWESOME?
I agree, maybe we can have a hammer? Or maybe when banging the walls 100 times, you get a hammer. LOL. And it makes hitting walls faster and easier.


----------



## VillageDweller (Sep 2, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Why are ur ideas so AWESOME?
> I agree, maybe we can have a hammer? Or maybe when banging the walls 100 times, you get a hammer. LOL. And it makes hitting walls faster and easier.



Because I'm me. OBVIOUSLY

I was thinking something like a new tool like a pickaxe, although it might look a little odd, having a miner for an AC char LOL.
The only reason I'm against the hammer is because I don't think we'd really go around banging every wall xD
And also hammer > smashing > violence > not AC :c
Even if we can hit each other with axes.

Regardless, it would be nice. Maybe if we had a pickaxe it would act similar to the silver shovel, if we hit a certain rock it causes it to make a crack and spit out a load of bells (like 10,000 or so)


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 2, 2012)

VillageDweller said:


> Because I'm me. OBVIOUSLY
> 
> I was thinking something like a new tool like a pickaxe, although it might look a little odd, having a miner for an AC char LOL.
> The only reason I'm against the hammer is because I don't think we'd really go around banging every wall xD
> ...



Yeah... Imagine if we hit a fish in the little pond... Or an ANIMAL :0
Loads of bells would be nice, it would get too easy however so maybe have one bell bag per day.


----------



## VillageDweller (Sep 2, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Yeah... Imagine if we hit a fish in the little pond... Or an ANIMAL :0
> Loads of bells would be nice, it would get too easy however so maybe have one bell bag per day.



Well we can already hit animals with axes.. 

They could always take out the other bell rock.


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 2, 2012)

VillageDweller said:


> Because I'm me. OBVIOUSLY
> 
> I was thinking something like a new tool like a pickaxe, although it might look a little odd, having a miner for an AC char LOL.
> The only reason I'm against the hammer is because I don't think we'd really go around banging every wall xD
> ...




I like your wonderful ideas. This gives us a better picture of what it might be like. Also hitting the rock with a shovel might earn us a thew bells. I would have thought there would have been a shop selling swimming accessories with a new charcter that we have never heard or seen before. But your opinions are so interesting to read.


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 2, 2012)

VillageDweller said:


> Well we can already hit animals with axes..
> 
> They could always take out the other bell rock.



Lool
So anyway, the pickaxe sounds nice, we should have like silver and golden ones too.


----------



## VillageDweller (Sep 2, 2012)

Nicole_AC. said:


> I like your wonderful ideas. This gives us a better picture of what it might be like. Also hitting the rock with a shovel might earn us a thew bells. I would have thought there would have been a shop selling swimming accessories with a new charcter that we have never heard or seen before. But your opinions are so interesting to read.



C: Thanks a lot.  >insert blush here<

Yes, I'd like a swimming shop or something along them lines, I wanna be able to change the colour of our swimming trunks and such. MAYBE THEY SELL THE PICKAXE. (Yep, a swimming shop with a pickaxe seems TOTALLY likely)


----------



## RisingSun (Sep 2, 2012)

You know...it could be blocked by fallen trees or maybe even a sunken ship or something, and then when the tide is just right, it opens up.


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 2, 2012)

RisingSun said:


> You know...it could be blocked by fallen trees or maybe even a sunken ship or something, and then when the tide is just right, it opens up.



Yes, or there could be a certain time when the ship or fallen trees have been slightly moved so you could enter, just like Resotti's shop!


----------



## RisingSun (Sep 2, 2012)

Wow...I take a day off to go shopping for a camper, and everyone goes nuts...it took me forever to figure out where I had been when I posted last 

After reading the ideas...I think I like the idea of the cave being open (or cleared of debris, whatever) when it rains or snows.  That would be no different than having the coelacanth or snail show up during a rain/snow, and would make going to the cave something different to do on those days.


----------



## Juicebox (Sep 2, 2012)

You know what else would make these caves worth it? Hearing Kappn' tell tales about the cave and it's dangers. I could imagine him on the boat and giving us a humorous monologue.
Kappn: You know, <player> you have a lot of guts coming out to this cave. Narry a sailor comes out of that cave a changed man! Aye, one time, I tried to enter the cave when I was young. Foolish I was, because that was how I lost me left arm.
What? I still have my left arm? Er... well... I didn't ACTUALLY lose my arm. I just fell asleep on the boat and had a dream about losing me arm. But when I woke up, I drifted 5 miles out to sea, and I didn't get back till morning.
Oh look! The cave! Good luck kid, yar gonna need it!


----------



## VillageDweller (Sep 2, 2012)

I agree with Juicebox, I think if you combine that idea with mine, where he paddles you down the cave while you fish.. AMAZING.


----------



## Superpenguin (Sep 2, 2012)

RisingSun said:


> Wow...I take a day off to go shopping for a camper, and everyone goes nuts...it took me forever to figure out where I had been when I posted last
> 
> After reading the ideas...I think I like the idea of the cave being open (or cleared of debris, whatever) when it rains or snows.  That would be no different than having the coelacanth or snail show up during a rain/snow, and would make going to the cave something different to do on those days.



Yeah, the forum is definitely more active now that the release of AC3DS is nearing.


----------



## Resetti. (Sep 2, 2012)

**pops up**

Oh, yeah. I made that cave. That's the new Reset Surveillance Center entrance. Maybe with the release of this so-called *"Animal Crossing 3DS"* _(But I still don't know what is a "3DS"...)_ I change it. You know, my brother is who tells where it should be. Make sure you don't reset on that city or... *I'LL BE MAD!* And now...

*SCRAM!*

**burrows back**


----------



## VillageDweller (Sep 2, 2012)

Resetti said:


> **pops up**
> 
> Oh, yeah. I made that cave. That's the new Reset Surveillance Center entrance. Maybe with the release of this so-called *"Animal Crossing 3DS"* _(But I still don't know what is a "3DS"...)_ I change it. You know, my brother is who tells where it should be. Make sure you don't reset on that city or... *I'LL BE MAD!* And now...
> 
> ...



Even with this funny post, I think it'd be cool if it was the new entrance to it.
A bit mysterious though.. a water cave? ._.
I guess if you wanna stay hidden..


----------



## Kip (Sep 2, 2012)

VillageDweller said:


> Even with this funny post, I think it'd be cool if it was the new entrance to it.
> A bit mysterious though.. a water cave? ._.
> I guess if you wanna stay hidden..



Yeah, that'd be very cool!

It would be pretty neat if there where water only areas that you had to travel by boat and some land areas where you could find rare and uncommon fossils and when winter comes some water areas would freeze up.

I know I'll prolly just get bashed for that idea but i wanna share it nonetheless.


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 2, 2012)

Kip said:


> Yeah, that'd be very cool!
> 
> It would be pretty neat if there where water only areas that you had to travel by boat and some land areas where you could find rare and uncommon fossils and when winter comes some water areas would freeze up.
> 
> I know I'll prolly just get bashed for that idea but i wanna share it nonetheless.



That seems cool. Kappn can ride us there. *hums his song*


----------



## Winona (Sep 3, 2012)

Though I haven't read all of the other pages, I'm pretty sure that there will be no caves. This would offer a great variety of new options and be such a huge innovation... if there really was something like a cave, Nintendo would have mentioned it in their former trailers or articles. Or at least on the boxart.

The thing that we can see on the island (boxart) isn't a cave, but kind of a hut - at least that's is my opinion. Would make perfect sense, since there were housings like that in previous games (tents, iglus).

The only cave-like thing that I saw in the trailer was the tunnel were the train came from, if I remember right...


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 3, 2012)

Winona said:


> Though I haven't read all of the other pages, I'm pretty sure that there will be no caves. This would offer a great variety of new options and be such a huge innovation... if there really was something like a cave, Nintendo would have mentioned it in their former trailers or articles. Or at least on the boxart.
> 
> The thing that we can see on the island (boxart) isn't a cave, but kind of a hut - at least that's is my opinion. Would make perfect sense, since there were housings like that in previous games (tents, iglus).
> 
> The only cave-like thing that I saw in the trailer was the tunnel were the train came from, if I remember right...


Yeah, thats what I thought. I was pretty sure it was the island house from the GC version, but then everyone said it was a cave.
BUT, we never saw Kappn in the trailers, and here he is in the boxart.


----------



## Superpenguin (Sep 3, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Yeah, thats what I thought. I was pretty sure it was the island house from the GC version, but then everyone said it was a cave.
> BUT, we never saw Kappn in the trailers, and here he is in the boxart.


Yeah but the cave ISN'T on the boxart. I don't understand what you are trying to get at.


----------



## Kip (Sep 3, 2012)

Winona said:


> Though I haven't read all of the other pages, I'm pretty sure that there will be no caves. This would offer a great variety of new options and be such a huge innovation... if there really was something like a cave, Nintendo would have mentioned it in their former trailers or articles. Or at least on the boxart.
> 
> The thing that we can see on the island (boxart) isn't a cave, but kind of a hut - at least that's is my opinion. Would make perfect sense, since there were housings like that in previous games (tents, iglus).
> 
> The only cave-like thing that I saw in the trailer was the tunnel were the train came from, if I remember right...



That's cause it isn't in the box art or trailers... haven't you seen this map? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 there is a possibility that it was never actually added in the game but i have a feeling that it is. :>


----------



## Winona (Sep 3, 2012)

Kip said:


> That's cause it isn't in the box art or trailers... haven't you seen this map?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I KNOW that it isn't in any of the trailers which makes me feel that there's nothing like that in the games. Because even showing just a hint of that would wake the interest of even more fans of the series.


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 3, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> Yeah but the cave ISN'T on the boxart. I don't understand what you are trying to get at.



Thats my point; since the cave isnt on the boxart NOR wasnt it shown in any other trailers, I have a very rough prediction that it will not be in the game. I understand since you guys watched the movie anyway.

Even if you look at the CONCEPT map, thats only a rough sketch. 3/4ths of it was incorporated into the real game, but that "cave" seems pretty real. I am also pretty sure some people got confused after Sockhead shown the island hut, so they thought it was a complete cave. although Im not sure if the island is even in the game, it shows on boxart though.

Otherwise, I really hope theres a cave anyway.


----------



## K.K. Guitar (Sep 3, 2012)

Did anyone notice that the big tree is on this concept map too? i think it would be great to have that in my town!


----------



## Winona (Sep 3, 2012)

That big tree is on the boxart as well, and it showed up in a previous game of the series, too.


----------



## Superpenguin (Sep 3, 2012)

I'd say the Big Tree is somewhat safe t assume, but I really just disregard the concept map and one obvious thing is they show a train in it when it is a tram in the trailers.Big difference.


----------



## JabuJabule (Sep 3, 2012)

Looking at the map and box art again, and all the islands, it makes sense that I'm naming my town Windfall. It will have islands like in Wind Waker surrounding it. 

Wow I am awesome!


----------



## Flygon (Sep 3, 2012)

I don't think the chances of there being a cave are that great, but it might happen. There's no evidence for it except for that tiny cave, and it may just have been to flesh out the art. (For example, we know that the town will have two tiers and then the beach, but that's no in the concept art. So the concept are is deviated from, probably in more ways then one. [Either adding or subtracting, imo.])


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 3, 2012)

On the subject of the big tree, has anyone even thought that it might just be a town decoration that you can place later on in the game?

The cave is debatable. It could just be art, or it could be for something completely different. Right now, I'm not going to say anything is for sure just because it's on the box art.


----------



## PapaNer (Sep 4, 2012)

I hope the big tree takes place of the wishing well in AC : GC.  That is one of the things I miss most about that game.


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 4, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> I'd say the Big Tree is somewhat safe t assume, but I really just disregard the concept map and one obvious thing is they show a train in it when it is a tram in the trailers.Big difference.



Yeah, I don't follow concept drawings unless its really detailed.


----------



## Superpenguin (Sep 4, 2012)

The Big Tree might be in the game though I think Shizu will tell you the environmental/town reports not the tree. And I don't think K.K. would go back to playing songs outside, he is just by the tree on the boxart just to be there, they wouldn't make the boxart as a picture inside the roost just for K.K.


----------



## DuckyDanique (Sep 5, 2012)

The first time i saw the map concept, i freaked out because the first thing i noticed was the cave :3
I can't wait to go exploring the cave with other people (if that's even possible)! 
I just get all excited only thinking about it lol


----------



## Iced_Holly (Sep 9, 2012)

The idea of a cave to explore sounds awesome. Maybe you could find rare dinosaur fossils or some cool treasure chest.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 11, 2012)

If there is a cave, it's Gulliver's house.
Calling it now.


----------



## Juicebox (Sep 11, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> If there is a cave, it's Gulliver's house.
> Calling it now.


I wish I would have thought of that! Gulliver makes the perfect cave hermit!


----------



## PoodleDoodle (Sep 16, 2012)

Ooh the cave could have giant bugs that will eat you if you get too close, and ooh how about sharks? And whales?
And if you're lucky you wil lget a special pice of cave furniture that you spot growing out of the walls.
And the crystlas glow blue in winter but yellow in Fall!
And if you eat the crystals, you die.


----------



## Juicebox (Sep 16, 2012)

PoodleDoodle said:


> Ooh the cave could have giant bugs that will eat you if you get too close, and ooh how about sharks? And whales?
> And if you're lucky you wil lget a special pice of cave furniture that you spot growing out of the walls.
> And the crystlas glow blue in winter but yellow in Fall!
> And if you eat the crystals, you die.


 I'm sorry, but I don't think dying and fighting monsters should ever be in an Animal Crossing game. I'm not even sure if most people would try to eat crystals in the first place.


----------



## Superpenguin (Sep 16, 2012)

PoodleDoodle said:


> Ooh the cave could have giant bugs that will eat you if you get too close, and ooh how about sharks? And whales?
> And if you're lucky you wil lget a special pice of cave furniture that you spot growing out of the walls.
> And the crystlas glow blue in winter but yellow in Fall!
> And if you eat the crystals, you die.


You can't be serious.
This is so way off base of AC Games.


----------



## Improv (Sep 17, 2012)

The cave seems...interesting...I can't wait to see what they do with it.


----------



## Trakker (Sep 17, 2012)

Fossil wonderland much?


----------



## The_ACguy (Sep 23, 2012)

PoodleDoodle said:


> Ooh the cave could have giant bugs that will eat you if you get too close, and ooh how about sharks? And whales?
> And if you're lucky you wil lget a special pice of cave furniture that you spot growing out of the walls.
> And the crystlas glow blue in winter but yellow in Fall!
> And if you eat the crystals, you die.



so far all the posts I've seen you post are just for trolling please stop because it really annoys some people


----------



## Anna (Sep 24, 2012)

Trakker said:


> Fossil wonderland much?


 just like the movie


----------



## froggy27 (Sep 25, 2012)

Maybe it's pascals hangout! You know when he gives you an item in previous games then swims off? Well, if you follow him, you can find the cave! That would be cool, but I don't know what would actually happen when you GET to it... hmm...
(btw, sorry if someone already had this idea, I didn't read all of the other posts)


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Sep 25, 2012)

What if,
Cave means new villager, 
Meet, cave frog.
Cave frog lives in cave and eats fish and bugs, not just any fish and bug. One kind per day! You have to find it and bring it back to cave frog and get fossils rock! He don't know what the rock is. He don't care. It's just a nice plate for his food. When he is done, it's yours.


----------



## GuyWithThePie (Sep 29, 2012)

PoodleDoodle said:


> Ooh the cave could have giant bugs that will eat you if you get too close, and ooh how about sharks? And whales?
> And if you're lucky you wil lget a special pice of cave furniture that you spot growing out of the walls.
> And the crystlas glow blue in winter but yellow in Fall!
> And if you eat the crystals, you die.



And then when you die, the magical crystal faries then turn you into rock candy and then kill you again and then turn you into rock candy again! then you can the the rock candy mayor of the rock candy town! WHEEEE!


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 29, 2012)

See, we have all these wonderful ideas about what the 'cave' could be! However you never know, one of these idea's maybe true! I've read through this thread, looking at the amazing opinions and some of them may seem believable. With my tiny brain of mine, I don't know what the purpose is for this 'cave.' I don't know about you guys, but I love reading people's opinions!


----------



## Juicebox (Sep 29, 2012)

Nicole_AC. said:


> See, we have all these wonderful ideas about what the 'cave' could be! However you never know, one of these idea's maybe true! I've read through this thread, looking at the amazing opinions and some of them may seem believable. With my tiny brain of mine, I don't know what the purpose is for this 'cave.' I don't know about you guys, but I love reading people's opinions!


Agreed. The best part of being on a forum is hearing diverse ideas that we might not have thought of! Speculation periods really are the best.


----------



## Treasu(red) (Sep 29, 2012)

RoosterInURbutt said:


> What if,
> Cave means new villager,
> Meet, cave frog.
> Cave frog lives in cave and eats fish and bugs, not just any fish and bug. One kind per day! You have to find it and bring it back to cave frog and get fossils rock! He don't know what the rock is. He don't care. It's just a nice plate for his food. When he is done, it's yours.



And his saying is "my precious" and the last obtainable item from this NPC is a gold ring.
He also coughs a lot, and seems to have a mysterious past.


----------

